# Installing Bar end shifters



## ts103706 (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought I had my bar end shifter installed right until one fell out and and got caught in the spokes of my wheel. Needless to say it was an expensive boo boo. Thanks to a member on this site, I got the part to fix my shifter, at no cost. Is there a technique to get them in securely? I had a lot of trouble getting them in with cork bar tape.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The key is tightening the mounting bolt to expand the expander plug so that the control is secure in the handlebar end. The mounting bolt is tightened through the end of the mounting body, usually with an Allen hex wrench, but some manufacturers use a blade mounting bolt.

Don't try to stuff the end of the bar wrap into the end of the handlebar with the expander plug. Instead, use shrink tubing to secure and finish off the bar wrap.


----------



## ts103706 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, I knew there had to be a better way.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

On Shimano the expander plug bolt is tightened counter clockwise. I use a small amount of removable Lok-Tite on the threads of the bolts that secure the shifter to the shifter body. Live and learn eh?!


----------



## ts103706 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya. I get to learn how to true my wheels now too, and I get more experience with installing and setting up cables.


----------



## mjr333 (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks scooper...helpful post!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Remember that they tighten counter-clockwise. I've found that some handlebars have a large(r) ID, so a Pepsi can "shim" can make it easier to keep things tight.

Also, I don't bother to tape over the housings. Instead, I just install the shifters/housings after I tape the bars. Works fine, and is less of a hassle if I need to change a cable, etc.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

OOOWeee! I haven't seen a chrome Paramount in a very, very long time. Looks terrific.


----------

